# French Open .....Tennis Anyone?



## CindyLouWho (Jun 2, 2018)

It's early on, but is anyone watching the French Open?
I'm rooting for Rafael Nadal, of course, The King of Clay, to win it all !
I used to have the Tennis Channel, but not anymore, so I've been watching on the weekends on my local cable channel.
Should be some good matches to watch, as usual!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm a long time tennis fan,use to play singles/doubles years ago
My 2 favorite players are Roger Federer and Rafa Nadal,since Roger is skipping this Grand Slam tournament,I'm also rooting for Rafa. I saw part of Serena Williams 1st match,glad to see her back playing after giving birth to her daughter Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 8, 2018)

*Men's Semi-Finals* today....on NBC or Tennis Channel.__________Rafael Nadal -vs- Juan Martin del Potro. 

_Rooting for Rafa! 

_


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 8, 2018)

At almost 69 years old, I'm still pretty darn good at playing tennis, as is my wife at 70........that is, playing tennis in our living room on our Wii Game. LOL


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 8, 2018)

I always go for the underdog.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2018)

Men's Finals just starting now... Rafael Nadal vs Dominic Thiem
Go Rafa!


----------

